# This guy is a knucklehead



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Mr. B has been a great addition to our family, but he is a bit of a knucklehead and trouble maker.

He has in the last couple months developed pretty bad separation anxiety - he goes bonkers when he knows I am home but can't see me. He's not my "Velcro dog" he's my "Super Glue dog" 

It's gotten to the point where we can't leave the house unless we have a baby sitter. We once left him alone in a metal crate to go to a restaurant. He have Wyze Cams in the house and I was able to watch him literally escape the metal crate by bending the door enough to loosen the two latches and squeeze out of the partially opened door. I was afraid he was going to get stuck half way out of the door, panic, and hurt himself. So I rushed home. He managed to get all the way out before I got home.

Earlier this week something came up, couldn't get anybody to watch him, Sandy was at her sister's house, so we left Pebbles and B alone together. The two of them destroyed several things including my wife's favorite cook book.

Last night we took a chance, dog proofed the living room, and left the two together again. Nothing was destroyed but B decided the coffee table will be his "Pride Rock". Such a goof. He's funny in that he will try to climb up on all sorts of things to sit on. 

He did take the cushion off of the new chair (that he was kind enough to mark yesterday! yes he peed on it!) and start to play with it. No damage though.

Guess we have a behavioral issue we need to deal with... :|

:grin2:

PS: Wyze Cams are nice to have.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a character.........


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My first thought was, “OMG, what a stinker!” Removing the chair cushion?! LOL. He’s lucky he’s cute, huh? <grin>


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

lol Pride Rock! That's hilarious! 

I love how Pebbles is just sleeping quietly on the couch the entire time.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I love him sitting in the chair after he pushed the cushion off! They sure keep us entertained.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow! A golden hooligan. Hope it doesn't rub off on Pebbles.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This gave me the biggest laugh, my Mr B must have been related somewhere down the line to your Mr B, I see much more mischief in his future!!!.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I love those pictures...what a character..personally I liked where he was up on a coffee table? (LOL)...they are soooo darn cute, it's hard to say anything to them.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Fortunately our 4 don't do any damage when left alone, but the trouble with ours is that we have floor to ceiling front windows across the front of our house, and all 4 of ours will lay there on guard duty, and even if an ant walks past the front of the house (which according to our dogs, their not allowed too), then the whole neighborhood is alerted to this happening...!!!


----------

